# Ohio Amish Country



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

My wife and I are looking to go to mid-Ohio Amish country this Labor Day weekend. Suggestions on campgrounds, places to see, things to do in the area would be appreciated.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Go visit Kidron,Oh, it is in the heart of Amish country, tour their country store and enjoy some home made ice cream. and be careful of the buggys.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

danny285 said:


> Go visit Kidron,Oh, it is in the heart of Amish country, tour their country store and enjoy some home made ice cream. and be careful of the buggys.


Thank you for the info...any recommendations on campgrounds?


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We were there in mid-July and stayed at the KOA in Streetsboro - very nice, but it may be a tad far.

Recommendations in Amish country:

1) Lehmann's Hardware Store
2) Heini's Cheese Chalet

We also stopped at a great Amish restaurant by the name escapes me. You can also tour an Amish farm, but we ran out of time and didn't get a chance to do it.

I'm also into U.S. Presidents so the homes/libraries of James A. Garfield, William McKinley, and Rutherford B. Hayes are all nearby. So is the Football Hall of Fame.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome information so far. Raynardo, you are up quite early! I did a quick campground search and found Whispering Hills RV Park. Has anyone stayed at Whispering Hills that might offer advise?


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't been to but have heard very nice reports on Evergreen Park in Mt. Eaton. Try Apline Alpa - I think in Sugar Creek for a meal. They have the worlds largest Cookoo clock - or it was at one time.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Whispering Hills is a great campground, we are seasonal campers there. There are many, many places to go and things to see. If you have children then Rolling Ridge Ranch is a must, they take you through a huge fenced in wildlife reserve on a horse drawn wagon and you can actually feed the animals, camels, deer, elk, brahma bull, texas longhorn steer, pot belly pigs and much more and they also have a petting area. Berlin is the place to go for breakfast (Boyd and Wurthmans diner) and shopping as there are tons and tons of shops. Not far from Berlin there is a good sized indoor flea market which is OK but not as nice as it used to be in the old location. Just up the road from that is Troyer's market great for meat, cheese, canned goods and produce. Hershberger's on 557 toward Charm is a great place to visit also, you gotta try the "Original Fry Pie" and our favorite place to eat is over in Walnut Creek at the Der Dutchman. So make your reservations at Whispering Hills, stop by and see Theresa and Carey at site Sycamore #7 we are in a Sandpiper fifth wheel with the huge porch or awning whatever you want to call it, look at my signature picture. There is a site rite acrossed from us on Sycamore I believe it is 29 that is deep and has a concrete pad if you want to stay close to us, otherwise the pull throughs are ok and the huge grass sites up on the hill next to the new restroom are great too. If you want to stay close to us request the site across from us, give them our name and tell them you are with Outbackers. We will be there Thursday through Sunday every weekend in August. Any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

CTDOutback06 said:


> Whispering Hills is a great campground, we are seasonal campers there. There are many, many places to go and things to see. If you have children then Rolling Ridge Ranch is a must, they take you through a huge fenced in wildlife reserve on a horse drawn wagon and you can actually feed the animals, camels, deer, elk, brahma bull, texas longhorn steer, pot belly pigs and much more and they also have a petting area. Berlin is the place to go for breakfast (Boyd and Wurthmans diner) and shopping as there are tons and tons of shops. Not far from Berlin there is a good sized indoor flea market which is OK but not as nice as it used to be in the old location. Just up the road from that is Troyer's market great for meat, cheese, canned goods and produce. Hershberger's on 557 toward Charm is a great place to visit also, you gotta try the "Original Fry Pie" and our favorite place to eat is over in Walnut Creek at the Der Dutchman. So make your reservations at Whispering Hills, stop by and see Theresa and Carey at site Sycamore #7 we are in a Sandpiper fifth wheel with the huge porch or awning whatever you want to call it, look at my signature picture. There is a site rite acrossed from us on Sycamore I believe it is 29 that is deep and has a concrete pad if you want to stay close to us, otherwise the pull throughs are ok and the huge grass sites up on the hill next to the new restroom are great too. If you want to stay close to us request the site across from us, give them our name and tell them you are with Outbackers. We will be there Thursday through Sunday every weekend in August. Any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


Carey/Theresa;

We will be neighbors this Labor Day weekend. I just got off the phone with Violet and she was EXTREMELY helpful, didn't have many good words for you though...lol. We will be staying in site #29 per her recommendation and she promised to try to keep your group under control...lol. Kelly and I will be camping here for our 5th wedding anniversary (second marriage for both of us) and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm late for the party I guess. I havent stayed at Whispering Hills but friends have and they like it. I was going to suggest the Loudenville area. The main attraction being the Mohican River and Mohican State Forest. Lots of campgrounds on State Rt 3 and Wally Rd right on the river. The area offers canoeing, kayaking, rafting etc. The state park is big and beautiful rolling terrain with hiking trails, horse trails, and mouintain biking. There is putt putt and go carts for kids too. We will be at Mohican Wilderness Labor Day weekend. I think site 246? We have a group with 5 sites in a row. Oh well enjoy your stay. I may try Whispering Hills for Oct. Do they do anything for kids around Halloween?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> I'm late for the party I guess. I havent stayed at Whispering Hills but friends have and they like it. I was going to suggest the Loudenville area. The main attraction being the Mohican River and Mohican State Forest. Lots of campgrounds on State Rt 3 and Wally Rd right on the river. The area offers canoeing, kayaking, rafting etc. The state park is big and beautiful rolling terrain with hiking trails, horse trails, and mouintain biking. There is putt putt and go carts for kids too. We will be at Mohican Wilderness Labor Day weekend. I think site 246? We have a group with 5 sites in a row. Oh well enjoy your stay. I may try Whispering Hills for Oct. Do they do anything for kids around Halloween?


Lucky-7, thanks for the info. I am very familiar with Mohican Sate Park as I have stayed there a few times and canoed the area. We will not be with our kids this coming trip and will save Mohican for a trip next year with the kids. Have a great time during your stay and thanx for the input...

As your kids get older you might want to try white water rafting down the Youghiogheny river in Pennsylvania (just south of Pittsburgh). There is a great state park at Ohio Pyle and it is located very close to the rafting river. If white water is a bit intense, there is also great canoeing in the upper portion of the river. We always rent individual kayaks for the white water thrill! They also have natural water slides, hiking and biking trails, paint ball scenarios, and a day-trip to Falling Water is also well worth it.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

deanintemp said:


> Lucky-7, thanks for the info. I am very familiar with Mohican Sate Park as I have stayed there a few times and canoed the area. We will not be with our kids this coming trip and will save Mohican for a trip next year with the kids. Have a great time during your stay and thanx for the input...
> 
> As your kids get older you might want to try white water rafting down the Youghiogheny river in Pennsylvania (just south of Pittsburgh). There is a great state park at Ohio Pyle and it is located very close to the rafting river. If white water is a bit intense, there is also great canoeing in the upper portion of the river. We always rent individual kayaks for the white water thrill! They also have natural water slides, hiking and biking trails, paint ball scenarios, and a day-trip to Falling Water is also well worth it.


Huh? Who's "Lucky-7"? LOL! BTW RSM is just my initials, guess I'm not very creative. Anyway, my daughter is 25 and my son is 22. My daughter is pregnant with our first grandchild and she and her husband camp with us regularly so were getting ready for the next "generation". The "kids" we currently camp with are our 9,10 yo nieces and 8 yo nephew. Were pretty close to them and take them often. It's funny you should mention white water rafting as I have been suggesting it for a year now but none of my "middle aged" relatives are interested. Many many years ago I actually rafted the Youghiogheny and camped somewhere nearby, probably the state park, cant remember. Thanks for the info, I'll keep working on getting my group to go.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Yup...Der Dutchman is a GREAT place to eat. That's the name of the restaurant that escaped me.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> Whispering Hills is a great campground, we are seasonal campers there. There are many, many places to go and things to see. If you have children then Rolling Ridge Ranch is a must, they take you through a huge fenced in wildlife reserve on a horse drawn wagon and you can actually feed the animals, camels, deer, elk, brahma bull, texas longhorn steer, pot belly pigs and much more and they also have a petting area. Berlin is the place to go for breakfast (Boyd and Wurthmans diner) and shopping as there are tons and tons of shops. Not far from Berlin there is a good sized indoor flea market which is OK but not as nice as it used to be in the old location. Just up the road from that is Troyer's market great for meat, cheese, canned goods and produce. Hershberger's on 557 toward Charm is a great place to visit also, you gotta try the "Original Fry Pie" and our favorite place to eat is over in Walnut Creek at the Der Dutchman. So make your reservations at Whispering Hills, stop by and see Theresa and Carey at site Sycamore #7 we are in a Sandpiper fifth wheel with the huge porch or awning whatever you want to call it, look at my signature picture. There is a site rite acrossed from us on Sycamore I believe it is 29 that is deep and has a concrete pad if you want to stay close to us, otherwise the pull throughs are ok and the huge grass sites up on the hill next to the new restroom are great too. If you want to stay close to us request the site across from us, give them our name and tell them you are with Outbackers. We will be there Thursday through Sunday every weekend in August. Any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


Carey/Theresa;

We will be neighbors this Labor Day weekend. I just got off the phone with Violet and she was EXTREMELY helpful, didn't have many good words for you though...lol. We will be staying in site #29 per her recommendation and she promised to try to keep your group under control...lol. Kelly and I will be camping here for our 5th wedding anniversary (second marriage for both of us) and look forward to meeting you.
[/quote]

Sounds great, we will be looking forward to it. I think you will be very happy with your choice of Whispering Hills and you'll really enjoy the area. There are so many places to go and things to do. Some other things around the area that I didn't mention earlier are the Wendell August Forge Museum & Gallery, Wurther's Wood Carving Museum and Lehman's Hardware in Kidron which I think someone else did mention, that's best for a Saturday because then you can check out the outdoor flea market across the street.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

rsm7 said:


> I'm late for the party I guess. I havent stayed at Whispering Hills but friends have and they like it. I was going to suggest the Loudenville area. The main attraction being the Mohican River and Mohican State Forest. Lots of campgrounds on State Rt 3 and Wally Rd right on the river. The area offers canoeing, kayaking, rafting etc. The state park is big and beautiful rolling terrain with hiking trails, horse trails, and mouintain biking. There is putt putt and go carts for kids too. We will be at Mohican Wilderness Labor Day weekend. I think site 246? We have a group with 5 sites in a row. Oh well enjoy your stay. I may try Whispering Hills for Oct. Do they do anything for kids around Halloween?


They actually do the Halloween thing in mid-September as the park closes the week before Halloween each year. The big event in October is always the Apple Dumpling Festival and Engine Show, they make Homemade apple dumplings (which they have all year really), apple cider and have arts and crafts sale and a nice old tractor and engine show as this is farm country. The area is really beautiful that time of the year. The website is www.whisperinghillsrvpark.com and they have a event schedule on there. Hope to see y'all there sometime.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> Whispering Hills is a great campground, we are seasonal campers there. There are many, many places to go and things to see. If you have children then Rolling Ridge Ranch is a must, they take you through a huge fenced in wildlife reserve on a horse drawn wagon and you can actually feed the animals, camels, deer, elk, brahma bull, texas longhorn steer, pot belly pigs and much more and they also have a petting area. Berlin is the place to go for breakfast (Boyd and Wurthmans diner) and shopping as there are tons and tons of shops. Not far from Berlin there is a good sized indoor flea market which is OK but not as nice as it used to be in the old location. Just up the road from that is Troyer's market great for meat, cheese, canned goods and produce. Hershberger's on 557 toward Charm is a great place to visit also, you gotta try the "Original Fry Pie" and our favorite place to eat is over in Walnut Creek at the Der Dutchman. So make your reservations at Whispering Hills, stop by and see Theresa and Carey at site Sycamore #7 we are in a Sandpiper fifth wheel with the huge porch or awning whatever you want to call it, look at my signature picture. There is a site rite acrossed from us on Sycamore I believe it is 29 that is deep and has a concrete pad if you want to stay close to us, otherwise the pull throughs are ok and the huge grass sites up on the hill next to the new restroom are great too. If you want to stay close to us request the site across from us, give them our name and tell them you are with Outbackers. We will be there Thursday through Sunday every weekend in August. Any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


Carey/Theresa;

We will be neighbors this Labor Day weekend. I just got off the phone with Violet and she was EXTREMELY helpful, didn't have many good words for you though...lol. We will be staying in site #29 per her recommendation and she promised to try to keep your group under control...lol. Kelly and I will be camping here for our 5th wedding anniversary (second marriage for both of us) and look forward to meeting you.
[/quote]
Our plans have changed and we had to reluctantly cancel our reservations for Labor Day weekend. We are excited to reschedule at some point in the future. Whispering Hills was VERY gracious to refund our reservation fees!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

deanintemp said:


> Whispering Hills is a great campground, we are seasonal campers there. There are many, many places to go and things to see. If you have children then Rolling Ridge Ranch is a must, they take you through a huge fenced in wildlife reserve on a horse drawn wagon and you can actually feed the animals, camels, deer, elk, brahma bull, texas longhorn steer, pot belly pigs and much more and they also have a petting area. Berlin is the place to go for breakfast (Boyd and Wurthmans diner) and shopping as there are tons and tons of shops. Not far from Berlin there is a good sized indoor flea market which is OK but not as nice as it used to be in the old location. Just up the road from that is Troyer's market great for meat, cheese, canned goods and produce. Hershberger's on 557 toward Charm is a great place to visit also, you gotta try the "Original Fry Pie" and our favorite place to eat is over in Walnut Creek at the Der Dutchman. So make your reservations at Whispering Hills, stop by and see Theresa and Carey at site Sycamore #7 we are in a Sandpiper fifth wheel with the huge porch or awning whatever you want to call it, look at my signature picture. There is a site rite acrossed from us on Sycamore I believe it is 29 that is deep and has a concrete pad if you want to stay close to us, otherwise the pull throughs are ok and the huge grass sites up on the hill next to the new restroom are great too. If you want to stay close to us request the site across from us, give them our name and tell them you are with Outbackers. We will be there Thursday through Sunday every weekend in August. Any other questions don't be afraid to ask.


Carey/Theresa;

We will be neighbors this Labor Day weekend. I just got off the phone with Violet and she was EXTREMELY helpful, didn't have many good words for you though...lol. We will be staying in site #29 per her recommendation and she promised to try to keep your group under control...lol. Kelly and I will be camping here for our 5th wedding anniversary (second marriage for both of us) and look forward to meeting you.
[/quote]
Our plans have changed and we had to reluctantly cancel our reservations for Labor Day weekend. We are excited to reschedule at some point in the future. Whispering Hills was VERY gracious to refund our reservation fees!
[/quote]

Sorry to hear that you won't be coming but glad to hear they refunded your money!!!


----------

